# Weekend project



## Dustyme (Nov 1, 2020)

The pantry shelves were two feet deep and anything in the back was soon forgotten so I took out the shelves and made soft close drawers. The top shelf became a spice rack. Only problem is that if you don't have the door all the way open you an scratch the door with the drawer hardware. Any ideas on how to fix that?

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2020)

Maybe put some felt on that front corner side of the drawer to push the door open without scratching it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2020)

I like the felt option. Cheap.
Other options are...
Gas/pneumatic strut. It keeps the door open till you close it.

Lid hinge. Same thing as above

Or the old stand by,....
Tell the kids to not to scratch the darn door or you'll take it outa their hide! Heh heh heh....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 1, 2020)

I bet it's the metal bar on the drawer slide that hits the door, rather than the wooden side of the drawer. Since you can't put a rub stop on the metal slide, you'd have to put something on the drawer corner and it'd have to be wide enough to hit the door before the corner of the metal slide hits. Maybe a 1/2 inch rubber bumper type stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 1, 2020)

If you have the room behind the drawer, set your guides back about 1/2 - 3/4". Apply a piece of wood the height of the guides, in this case about 3 of your dovetails extending at least 7/16" past each side of the guides. That will prevent some scratching. You could rout or cut a finger pull type detail on the top of this piece to aid in pulling out the drawers rather than having just a blank piece of wood covering those guides and dovetails....
Another option is if you have the room, move the entire guide back, both drawer side and cabinet, and put a bumper type block on the side of the drawer hiding the guide, leaving all your DT's exposed.....

I just measured a guide I have. It's a Salice full extension guide. The drawer mount piece is just over .300" = almost 5/16". You could cover the whole piece and not worry about scratches again. 

I took too long typing my reply. @DLJeffs said more eloquently what I was trying to convey................... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 1, 2020)

Soften the wood edges of the drawers by routing/sanding. Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 1, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> If you have the room behind the drawer, set your guides back about 1/2 - 3/4". Apply a piece of wood the height of the guides, in this case about 3 of your dovetails extending at least 7/16" past each side of the guides. That will prevent some scratching. You could rout or cut a finger pull type detail on the top of this piece to aid in pulling out the drawers rather than having just a blank piece of wood covering those guides and dovetails....
> Another option is if you have the room, move the entire guide back, both drawer side and cabinet, and put a bumper type block on the side of the drawer hiding the guide, leaving all your DT's exposed.....
> 
> I just measured a guide I have. It's a Salice full extension guide. The drawer mount piece is just over .300" = almost 5/16". You could cover the whole piece and not worry about scratches again.
> ...



I've never been accused of being eloquent before. Your idea of moving the drawer slides back and putting a wood block in front is good. Here's another idea... if there's enough space between the side of the drawer and the side of the cabinet, could you attach a roller bracket that sticks out just beyond the corner of the drawer? The roller would hit the partially open door before the drawer slide, causing the door to open the rest of the way (or prevent the drawer from opening any farther). The advantage of a roller type device is it wouldn't "slide" on the door, but would roll along and as a result, cause less scratching and wear on the door finish. Picture a bracket like this, screwed to the side of the drawer, with the roller protruding just beyond the edge of the drawer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 1, 2020)

Or maybe we're thinking about this backwards... look where the scratches are on the door. What if you attached a small block of wood where those scratches are. An angle should be cut on the block so as the drawer slide hits it, it forces the door to open fully. If the block gets too beat up, replace the block.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2020)

Or go with an under mount slide!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 2, 2020)

Hey Wayne, as they say, theres an app for that;







https://www.amazon.com/Drawer-Slide-Bumpers-Roll-Shelves/dp/B07YN74RLX/ref=pd_lpo_60_t_0/133-4327811-1341636?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07YN74RLX&pd_rd_r=7c92a816-80f3-4c44-bb11-f3a8025c6886&pd_rd_w=uCkSr&pd_rd_wg=EvGXk&pf_rd_p=7b36d496-f366-4631-94d3-61b87b52511b&pf_rd_r=R0WGNSJGPNYR1AF0K5A2&psc=1&refRID=R0WGNSJGPNYR1AF0K5A2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

